# Jumping into Video...



## Antithesis (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey Everyone, I am curious how many people have made the leap from still photography to shooting a bit of video?

Right now, I am in my first year as a full time wedding photographer, and already have a good number of weddings on the books in 2014 and even 2015. My location combined with my background (8 years shooting, 7 years as a full time editor) gives me a pretty significant advantage... but I also keep getting asked about video services in addition to photography. I have the opportunity to expand that direction if I choose, and there would literally be little to no local competition for work. I have some experience editing video in FCP, I know a good amount about video/sound in general, but I wouldn't know where to start on covering an actual event. I would mainly be shooting to fill in gaps in my schedule where I am not shooting stills to keep money coming in, and would probably start picking up additional shooters to help get coverage over the long term.

Basically, where do you start learning? Recommended forums/blogs/etc.? Is this a bad idea without having a chance to shadow a pro?


----------



## Nakibk (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey there, I am actually interested in videos too, but not a pro by any means. I think you have an advantage at the business side at least since you have been running a full time wedding photography business, so things like keeping back ups and such are the same. In terms of experience, you should let anyone that comes to you with an offer know how experienced you are in videos so their expectation is set right. Also if there is a lack of video service then clients shouldn't be too unhappy with your work (of course you still want to improve over time). Lastly, a good forum is Forums | Videomaker.com. Hope it goes well.


----------



## runnah (Oct 15, 2013)

Antithesis said:


> Is this a bad idea without having a chance to shadow a pro?



Yes.

Video is a whole other creature that makes stills looks like a cake walk. More gear, more people, more time and money money. it all depends on scale and end result. I will do as little as one camera or 7-8 depending on the event. I have a shoot tomorrow that is a single person with one camera and a few gopro's. Recently I had one that was 4 people and close to 10 cameras including stills.

Make sure expectations are clearly stated before hand.


----------

